# Courier services inside uk!



## Sizzlea89

Ok so i was looking for quotes for couriers to move mice from England into Scotland and the result I got was ridiculous for such a small animal. Has anyone had any experience with couriers and if so were they really that expensive for a singular mouse? I'm talking just under £500


----------



## pro-petz

It would be cheaper to pick up yourself either by rail or coach


----------



## Sizzlea89

Yeah I think I might just get my partner to drive me down! If he won't them me and the little one will have a train journey haha!


----------



## pro-petz

train or coach may even be cheaper than driving, I travel from Liverpool to Leicester regularly and find the coach is cheapest although takes more time for the round trip, but also gives me the opportunity to do a small mouse train for people along the route in which the coach stops Manchester, Birmingham, stoke.

Next year I will probably extend and travel to Scotland and down to London etc to collect mice for myself so can offer to collect and deliver mice for others then, providing I get my new mousery completed on time.


----------



## Sizzlea89

That sounds like a brilliant idea! Unfortunately my partner has insisted that going to Edinburgh is far enough for just now! But the buck I wanted is in England and I'm desperate for him!


----------



## pro-petz

where abouts in England


----------



## Sizzlea89

Lichfield I believe but I'm all the way up in Glasgow and it would be a full 10 hour round trip actually really disappointed and I now feel like iv wasted the persons time  which I hate doing!


----------



## Kallan

Try Reptile Forums UK, people advertise animal courier services there and I have (hopefully) booked on a run to bring mice up to Scotland for £75 (less than the price of fuel to get down there!).


----------



## Sizzlea89

Great idea! Thank you!


----------



## besty74

A few times i have used wild world reptiles and they are good. but there are lots of others on rfuk.co.uk as has been said.


----------



## andypandy29us

I miss my sons motorbike ....he had it stolen  but he used to fetch my mice for me .... for the cost of petrol and £20 for his effort .....


----------



## Shyone

Ive used Wildworldreptiles & Siaz before, both brilliant

You could mention Shyone recommended you, you never know you might get a discount :lol:


----------



## Sizzlea89

Haha well I will now need a courier to get me a snake up from England so I will give them a try shyone! Haha while I'm at it I may as well have a look and see what mice I can find in the same area


----------



## Kallan

I used these people: http://animalcourier.co.uk/index.php to move mice from Manchester to Glasgow, I can vouch for them.


----------



## Sizzlea89

Oh wow thank you! That's great! Good to see someone local has had success with couriers!


----------



## Foster2

Hey can you tell which areas you service. My sister has told me what they pay for using service of courier in Brisbane so I am looking for something cheaper than that.


----------

